# Dulles va area subs needed



## [email protected] (Dec 20, 2013)

Looking to replace some subs that were no shows during the last storm. Anyone interested please let me know projects are all within 5 miles of Dulles airport.


----------



## PriorityCleanin (Nov 23, 2015)

I might be interested, depending how much you pay. I've got a truck plow with salt spreader and a bobcat.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 20, 2013)

Just sent you a pm


----------



## vatree (Feb 5, 2016)

2 trucks with plows here. Let me know


----------



## PriorityCleanin (Nov 23, 2015)

got it. I responded to your message.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 20, 2013)

vatree;2112660 said:


> 2 trucks with plows here. Let me know


Could use the help. Are you local?


----------



## vatree (Feb 5, 2016)

[email protected];2112715 said:


> Could use the help. Are you local?


I'm about 125 miles or 2 hours away. I'm in Richmond


----------



## vatree (Feb 5, 2016)

804-400-5242 call or text me


----------



## OptimumSolution (Mar 29, 2016)

Dan,

I'm definitely interested. I have 2 4x4s. One with 8' 6" vplow and a 2 yard salt spreader and the second truck with an 8' plow. All brand new equipment. Would definitely like to hear more about the work. 

Raif


----------

